# Nigerian dwarf goats



## RebelRidgeFarm

We are looking for Nigerian dwarf does and doelings. We are located in South Eastern Pennsylvania! We have a herd of about 10 Pygmy and Nigerian goats and would like to ad to our loved pets!
thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens

We are taking verbal reservations on doelings! Our girls are freshly bred and will be due in April.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

Thank you for the reply! Where are you located and what are u asking price wise?


----------



## ThreeHavens

We are in NJ and would be willing to meet halfway if that would work for you. For a registered doeling, we are asking $300 for one of our does, and $350 for the other. If you want an unregistered doeling, that shaves $100 off the price, so you'd be looking at $200 or $250.

You can take a look at the breeding chart here: http://threehavensgoats.weebly.com/breeding-chart.html

If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]. I love to talk goat!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

I will get back to you, thank you!


----------



## Di

Hi, I have some young does available soon. We are located just east of Middletown, PA. You can see the doelings available on my facebook page.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

Awesome I will check them out!


----------



## kristinatucker

we are in middle TN and will have NDs available in March. you can see our website and let me know if you want to be notified when babies are born in January. price will be listed after we see what is delivered. thanks!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

I'm in pa, unfortunately a little far!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm in NH and our does are due in March and April.

Website link is in my sig


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

Ok!


----------

